# Drying/Curing Help?



## BCGreen (Mar 29, 2014)

My buds all smell and look amazing. I just can not for the life of me get them to taste or smell right. It smokes good, white ash and the high is good just the taste is earthy. I've flushed them properly and for nutrients I was am using FloraBloom. I just can't get the drying/curing right. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 1, 2014)

I described my method for you in the other thread but if you need more help with it just PM me or THG. Of course there are many here who have solid knowledge of drying/curing using different methods that may serve you better than my method.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 1, 2014)

BCGreen said:


> *My buds all smell and look amazing *. I just can not for the life of me get them to taste or *smell right*. It smokes good, white ash and the high is good just the taste is earthy. I've flushed them properly and for nutrients I was am using FloraBloom. I just can't get the drying/curing right. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



You just contradicted yourself in that first sentence. 

Are the buds odoriferous when you open the container?

How long are you drying them for?

How quickly are you drying them?

What/where are you drying them?

And one likelyhood is that that taste problem is strain dependent. My Jack47 is an acquired taste tho it's very potent. Not the most flavorful but great in it's own way. The Mataro cut is the flavorful one.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 1, 2014)

No feed 2 weeks before you harvest, just water, no water 4 days before harvest, the plant will starve and use all its reserves of energy, this is a good thing, it means no plant food is left inside the cells of the dried bud, your plant will look half dead, with leaves dropping and the stem will droop, see this as a good sign, you will smoke un chemical bud.

A slow cure will give you the best results, if it still tastes like an old sock, it tastes like an old sock, grow a different strain next time.

eace:


----------

